# Free Patterns



## Sunny Days (Jan 4, 2012)

http://www.laughinghens.com/knitting-patterns.asp?type=free


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

thank you


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

I'm not much of a knitter, but there are some lovely patterns there - thank you.....


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

Thank you...this site merits a good look...
julie


----------



## sbel3555 (Apr 11, 2011)

It looks like you have to buy something to get the free patterns


----------



## Aunty Louise (Jun 14, 2013)

THank you, lots to choose from here


----------



## lila ladue (Jan 13, 2011)

There is a place marked "free downloads" use that proceed to checkout and down load the pattern


----------



## Bostonmama (Aug 25, 2012)

Thank you! I found some wonderful patterns for free!


----------



## imashelefrat (May 16, 2013)

Did you or anybody else manage to get a free download without giving Credit Card Information?
I clicked on the free download and was asked for the above mentioned info.


----------



## Bostonmama (Aug 25, 2012)

I wasn't asked and didn't give any credit card info. Make sure that the patterns you are trying to download are free, some of the ones I liked were not. I only picked the free ones. I was asked for my name, address, email info. Hope this helps!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Wow! Thanks!


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

I did get a download but said it couldn't be printed


----------



## suzhuz (Jan 16, 2013)

love these, and downloaded several. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## JoanieP (Nov 5, 2011)

Gorgeous. Will look at these in the morning. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Jobobbie (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks I love this site.


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

thanks, I just downloaded three of them and printed them off...had to give name and such but not credit card. Very nice patterns. I got some lovely crochet ones.


----------



## bert (Jan 24, 2011)

found the site thanks found some great patterns to download


----------



## San (Mar 9, 2011)

Great site! Thanks!!


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

I got several beautiful free patterns downloaded...however there was one that didn't do right(fortunately it was a silly little chic pattern that I just did on a whim anyway). You have to click on where it says look inside and then it comes up with free or a price. that's the way it worked for me. Oh, my! I forgot to say thank you very much! I had never heard of this site before.


----------

